# Eure Meinung über Internal Server Error



## dsv fritz (13. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit angefangen JSP Seiten zu entwicklen. Dabei verwende ich auf meinem Rechner Tomcat 5.5 als Server. Die erstellten Dateien und Severlets funktionieren tadellos.
Nun habe ich ein Hosting und möchte meine Homepage auch der Öffentlichkeit zeigen. Der Provieder bietet Tomcat 5.0 an. Dabei kann ich lediglich die war Datei hochladen, ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen am Server selbst vorzunehmen zu können.
Nachdem ich das Archiv hochgeladen habe, wird auf meiner Homepage die Datei dargestellt.
Nun wird einen Tag später(vielleicht sind es auch einige Stunden später) anstelle meiner Seite der HTTP Fehler 500: *Internal Server Error* dargestellt.

Nun meine Frage:
Beruht dieser Fehler auf eine falsche Konfiguration meiner web.xml einschliesslich des .war Archives oder ist mein Provider nicht willig mir die Seite richtig darzustellen?

Zur Vollständigkeit:
IDE: NetBeans
Homepage: www.determinare.ch


----------



## EOB (13. Sep 2006)

hi, also wenns erst ging, dann liegts wohl nicht an deinen jsps. ruf die doch mal an und frag, ob die irgendwie die dateiattribute geaendert haben, oder einstellungen an der tomcat config vorgenommen haben. daran liegts meistens. ach ja und schau mals in die logdatei!

gruesse


----------



## dsv fritz (19. Sep 2006)

Das Problem hat sich gelöst. Der Support meldete mir, dass Tomcat nicht richtig konfiguriert wurde, seit einigen Tagen funktioniert die Page wieder.
PS: In den Log-Dateien konnte ich in erster Linie keine richtigen Erkenntnisse ziehen, erst der Support half mir.


----------

